# Wireless Router + ADSL Modem ?



## gsmsikar (Nov 18, 2007)

i need a Wireless Router + ADSL Modem , i need it for bsnl dataone connection ... and i want to use my dataone connection wirelessly in both the floor of my house ..

please tell me which models are available in india and which is better .... and what is the lowest price ?


after searching i got these products are Wireless Router + ADSL Modem but i donno which is available and which one is better ?

NETGEAR DG834G
LINKSYS WAG200G


please reply..

thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

Both are good.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 18, 2007)

Huawei WA1003A is too gud to be considered  cheap only 1800 Rs


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2007)

If you already have a BSNL modem what all you will require is a wireless router only.But you will be adding one more box on your desk and a brick (power adaptor). If you have a rented modem, I would suggest that you return the BSNL modem and go in for an ADSL modem/router/access point. That will reduce clutter and make setup easy rather than trying to handle two seperate boxes from two different manufacturers.Either Netgear or Linksys will do whether it is only the router or modem+router.Netgear DG834G is available for around Rs. 3000/-. Linksys WAG200G is available for around Rs.4000.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> If you already have a BSNL modem what all you will require is a wireless router only.But you will be adding one more box on your desk and a brick (power adaptor). If you have a rented modem, I would suggest that you return the BSNL modem and go in for an ADSL modem/router/access point. That will reduce clutter and make setup easy rather than trying to handle two seperate boxes from two different manufacturers


+1 for this suggestion


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 18, 2007)

Linksys WAG200G has good range, But I don't think it can give you range for 2 floors!

I keep my WAG200G in my Room and I can access it anywhere in floor I am with Excellent-Very Good Signal Strength, But if I take my Laptop to my Terrace (farthest corner of it from my room), I get Low-Very Low signal strength!

One more thing is it's antenna is non-replaceable! (i.e. Totally Attached to the Router, Only Company can replace it, Not Unscrewable)

Therefore, Buy a seperate ADSL Modem and a Linksys WRT54G, WRT54G has 2 antennas and has really good signal strength!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 19, 2007)

NETGEAR DG834G

take it man

5 starts for this


----------

